# I'm Devastated, Heart Broken and Inconsolable..



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

On wednesday night I knew you weren't using your leg. I checked you over at 8pm when I had come for my evening cuddle. Your front left paw was limp. You are named Spring.. so i assumed you had sprung like normal a little too high and had a knock.

I rang the emergancy vet and explained that you were happy, eating, drinking, cuddling summer, eating hay and genuinely bobing around like normal, apart from you not using your leg. They assured me you would be okay and that it was probably a knock but to bring you in the morning first thing for a check up.

I knew when they told me that i should have taken you myself.. but i had another vet appointment with the other rabbits later in the evening and needed to start work early to take them. Knowing you would be okay with him, i let Chris take you. I packed you a pillow in your carrier instead of just a blanket so you could rest your leg. Chris told me you were so well behaved.

I got a phone call just after 9am saying the vets said you were a lovely rabbit and that your leg was 'clicking' when they moved it. They decided to be safe and give you an xray. I agreed with Chris that this was the right thing to do.

at 9:30am i got another phone call from Chris telling me that you had fractured your leg... I was sooo upset. Chris told me because you were too young for the operation, that you would have a splint on and would have to be a good boy for 6 weeks unless they would have to amputate your little leg. I started to cry and couldnt believe it. I got off the phone and couldnt think of you with your leg strapped up.. you were such a bouncy boy.

at 9:45am i got the final call. Chris just said the simple words...
"...I'm sorry darling, but he died"

..... My heart stopped. How? Why? Your so young! I tried talking but the words wouldnt come out. Chris explained that when you were under anesthetic, you gave up on me. They werent sure if it was the anesthetic, another injury we were unaware of or a blood clot from the break.

I gathered my stuff together and ran out of work, i drove home as fast as i could and fell into a heap in Chris' arms. I cuddled summer and decided i needed to see him.

At 1pm we went to oxfam and got you a lovely jar to live in. Its bright yellow like the sun.

At 2pm we went to see you. Chris couldnt stop crying and i was beside myself. I held you and sobbed. I told you i was sorry and that i would look after summer. I told you i loved you and you would come back to me soon but the people were going to take you away for a while. I said goodbye and i blame myself every minute.

I should have taken you, I should have moved you into the hutch instead of letting you in my room to run free with your girlfriend, you wouldnt have broken ur leg then n this wudnt have happened.

I knew you for a short time.. but i loved you so much.
Spring was 8 months old, and i adopted him from the RSPCA just 4 short weeks ago to the day. You were very much loved by me and by summer and by everyone else who met you and i am so sorry. I love you and you have left me and summer heartbroken and with a hole we can not fill. Night night spring xxx :crying: xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

He was a gorgeous, special little boy, full of life and happyness right till he went to the bridge, its so unfair that he was taken so soon and he (and you and Summer) didnt deserve this but please stop blaming yourself for this hun, he was very lucky to have you as a mummy even for the short time he was with you and he will be waiting eagerly at the bridge for you one day. RIP Spring, binky free and high little one xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh hun, I am so, so sorry 
Please don't blame yourself, you did your best for him and he got to experience a home and love before he went. 

Sending loads of hugs your way xxxx

RIP Spring, binky free at the bridge xxx


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

thats so sad sorry for your loss sending {hugs} x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone. But im heart broken. Nothing can replace him and i feel like ive died inside :crying: x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oh hun huge huge huge hugs

speaking as some one who has lost a fluff under a GA i know the feeling, there is nothing worse then not being with them and them being in a strange place 

please dont blame yourself, you did everything you could for him, sometimes accidents happen, and thats all this was, an accident.

i am so so so sorry you lost him, but you make his last 4 weeks on earth happy and worth living, he died happy and knew he was loved, and thats whats really important

Binky Free little Spring, spring free over the clouds in heaven


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I bought him a bright yellow vase on the way home so he can live forever as an indoor rabbit and watch over Summer from the window. Hes being cremated as i couldnt bare the thought of him being alone outside. Now he can be with me and summer.

I told him not to be jealous if he saw Summer with a new friend as he had to remember how it was much nicer to have friends.

I have just emailed the branch i got him from to apologies for the terrible news. I feel totally responsible at the moment and Its heart breaking to see Summer alone. Summer is having lots of attention and sitting on the couch with us each evening for cuddles. She seemed to perk up last night when she was sat with us x


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

so sorry to hear that 

i know its easier said than done but try not to blame yourself, he could have had an accident in a hutch and you do not know for sure what caused it.

binky free

((hugs))


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

I know all too well of your pain and sadness. 

RIP little man. x


----------



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

Huge hugs your way! Don't blame yourself you could never have known! Give Summer an extra cuddle from me! XXX


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry to hear this news. **Hugs**
R.I.P little guy x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

The worst part that makes me cry everytime i think of it, is that Spring and Summer never needed to be 'bonded'. The hit it off straight away as soon as they met. It was love at first sight. They never chased, nipped, pulled fur or anything. The were in the crate for around 6 hours just cuddling and kissing, then were moved to a little run upstairs in the quiet until Spring got use to the sounds in the house.

Summer breaks my heart, she seems to be coping well much better than me. She seems fed up from time to time but mainly just wondering what the fuss is about. Summer will stay upstairs in the run with the smells of Spring around until we both decide its time for a clean and a fresh start.

Im broken without him. Ive never been so devestated over the loss of a pet. He was so young, lively and it was such a shock. He only went in for his leg looking at  and he never came round. The only comfort i take is that he was sleeping at the time he decided it was time to go and he wasnt in any pain before hand. He has left a large hole  x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> The worst part that makes me cry everytime i think of it, is that Spring and Summer never needed to be 'bonded'. The hit it off straight away as soon as they met. It was love at first sight. They never chased, nipped, pulled fur or anything. The were in the crate for around 6 hours just cuddling and kissing, then were moved to a little run upstairs in the quiet until Spring got use to the sounds in the house.
> 
> Summer breaks my heart, she seems to be coping well much better than me. She seems fed up from time to time but mainly just wondering what the fuss is about. Summer will stay upstairs in the run with the smells of Spring around until we both decide its time for a clean and a fresh start.
> 
> Im broken without him. Ive never been so devestated over the loss of a pet. He was so young, lively and it was such a shock. He only went in for his leg looking at  and he never came round. The only comfort i take is that he was sleeping at the time he decided it was time to go and he wasnt in any pain before hand. He has left a large hole  x


It so hard when they go under anaesthetic without you being with them. Thats how I lost Charlie, it hit me so hard thinking I wasn't with him when he left us. Rosie, who was his partner moped around for ages after and became ill herself with gut stasis from mourning, I almost lost her as well that time.

I found making the video of Charlie helped me cope a bit, especially thinking there was nothing I could actually do and it was the horrible vets fault (long story). I always think of Watership Down as well (sad I know) and that Charlie (and others) are running with Lord Frith.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

So sorry to read your post....just wanted to acknowledge your pain and extend my sympathy.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you for your posts, its really appreciated and nice to hear from people who have been there and/or understand my pain.

Me & Summer are healing and taking each day at a time xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh hun what an awful story...so unexpected! Am sorry he has gone but it was obviously his time. 

RIP gorgeous Spring.

Am so sorry hun. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh P&C I'm sorry  that's awful.. your post has reduced me to tears as I know the heartache your going through.. ((hugs)) to you and Summer xx


----------



## JacquiOllie (Aug 23, 2011)

oh goodness your loss is so very very sad... my heart and thoughts go out to you..... you two were paired for a reason and that was to touch each others souls and you were both good for one another although it doens't seem it now, there will be something that will spark that thought later on as you remember him.

Out came the tissues again.... our little pets are so precious.... mine has just been on his hols back to France with us... loved playing in the massive garden and thank each day we have with him.... 

blessings to you xxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you everyone. We took some time away for a couple of days roaming around North Wales with the dogs. It made me feel better so i had my mind on something else. Everyone refers to him as 'his ashes' but hes still Spring.. I still refer to him as Spring and i received a letter the other day, Spring is ready to come home. After the paperwork (and payment) is sorted, Spring will come home and beable to finally rest in his little yellow vase on the window.. 

I received a lovely card from TDM and would like to thank her for the support 
I also received a card from my vet.. which was lovely.. but they mixed my rabbits up and said they were sorry for my lose of Summer... I suppose it is easy to mix my lot up but they did see Summer for a health check 2 days after i lost Spring.. 

Thanks for the support, i appreciate it x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Spring came home yesterday and was placed in his vase at sunset. He was put in the window to watch the sun disappear surrounded by his rabbit family. The rabbits were unusually quiet last night and seem the same this morning. Spring is finally home :crying: xx


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Spring came home yesterday and was placed in his vase at sunset. He was put in the window to watch the sun disappear surrounded by his rabbit family. The rabbits were unusually quiet last night and seem the same this morning. Spring is finally home :crying: xx


Aw bless. RIP little one. Now you're finally home with those who love you.


----------

